# lyrics that are pretty accurate



## MidnightRambler

Radiohead's "How to disappear completely"

That there
Thats not me
I go
Where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the liffey
Im not here
This isnt happening
Im not here
Im not here

In a little while
Ill be gone
The moments already passed
Yeah its gone
And Im not here
This isnt happening
Im not here
Im not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes
Im not here
This isnt happening
Im not here
Im not here


----------



## Ludovico

Great song and yeah, good lyrics to describe the feeling of DP. A lot of radiohead's stuff gets misinterpreted by the emo generation as symbolic - take those feelings quite literally and you have a good picture of DP.

Some other lyrics that I find put it nicely:

I was bruised and battered, I couldn't tell what I felt.
I was unrecognizable to myself.
I saw my reflection in a window, I didn't know my own face...


----------



## comfortably numb

How to disappear completely is the best song ive ever heard to describe dp/dr. I like most of radioheads music but thats one of my favorite songs of theirs if not my fav.


----------



## jonnyfiasco

Ludovico said:


> Great song and yeah, good lyrics to describe the feeling of DP. A lot of radiohead's stuff gets misinterpreted by the emo generation as symbolic - take those feelings quite literally and you have a good picture of DP.
> 
> Some other lyrics that I find put it nicely:
> 
> I was bruised and battered, I couldn't tell what I felt.
> I was unrecognizable to myself.
> I saw my reflection in a window, I didn't know my own face...


Isn't that Bruce Springsteen? Great song.


----------



## comfortably numb

jonnyfiasco said:


> Isn't that Bruce Springsteen? Great song.


 Ya thats Bruce Springsteen. Streets of philadelphia im pretty sure. That is a great song it's one of his better ones for sure.


----------



## Dreamland

Too direct and simplistic...... it lacks the complexity of DP, especially the insidious nature of the condition which tends to make people over analyze and use metaphors to describe their condition. Something like this makes more sense:

Over the mountain, take me across the sky
Something in my vision, something deep inside
Where did I wander, where d'ya think I wandered to
I've seen life's magic astral plane I travel through

I heard them tell me that this land of dreams was now
I told them I had ridden shooting stars
And said I'd show them how

Over and over, always tried to get away
Living in a daydream, only place I had to stay
Fever of a breakout burning in me miles wide
People around me talking to the walls inside

I heard them tell me that this land of dreams was now
I told them I had ridden shooting stars
And said I'd show them how

Don't need no astrology, it's inside of you and me
You don't need a ticket to fly with me, I'm free, yeah

Over and under, in between the ups and downs
Mind on a carpet, magic ride goes 'round and round
Over the mountain, kissing silver inlaid clouds
Watching my body disappear into the crowd


----------



## closetome

Smashing pumpkins-my reflection in a mirror is no reflection to myself
lol


----------



## Ni Hi Li St.

Look for Evanescence: Bring Me to Life.


----------



## jeanie82

We are nowhere and it's now - Bright Eyes

If you hate the taste of wine 
Why do you drink it until you're blind? 
And if you swear that there's no truth and who cares
How come you say it like you're right?

Why are you scared to dream of God 
When it's salvation that you want? 
You see stars that clear have been dead for years 
But the idea just lives on

In our wheels that roll around 
As we move over the ground
And all day it seems we've been in between 
The past and future town

We are nowhere, and it's now
We are nowhere, and it's now

And like a ten minute dream in the passenger seat 
While the world was flying by
I haven't been gone very long 
But it feels like a lifetime

I've been sleeping so strange at night
Side effects they don't advertise
I've been sleeping so strange 
With a head full of pesticide

I've got no plans and too much time
I feel too restless to unwind
I'm always lost in thought as I walk the block 
To my favorite neon sign

Where the waitress looks concerned
But she never says a word
Just turns the jukebox on and we hum along 
And I smile back at her

And my friend comes after work 
When the features start to blur
She says these bars are filled with things that kill
By now you probably should have learned

Did you forget that yellow bird? 
How could you forget your yellow bird?

She took a small silver wreath and pinned it on to me
She said, "This one will bring you love" 
And I don't know if it's true
But I keep it for good luck


----------



## ken

deleted


----------



## suz

DP in two simple lines:

When everything feels like the movies; you bleed just to know you're alive.

GooGoo Dolls. I love that song, t gives me shivers.


----------



## EverDream

suz said:


> DP in two simple lines:
> 
> When everything feels like the movies; you bleed just to know you're alive.
> 
> GooGoo Dolls. I love that song, t gives me shivers.


I love this song.

Very known song: Pink Floyd- Comfortably Numb

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## EverDream

Another one.

Riverside- Out Of Myself

I don't feel quite myself
I think I'm losing heart
I'm sick and tired of all those words
Voices in my head
I think I have become 
Another suffering of my soul

You ask me how I'm feeling
Looking in my eyes
Hearing only what you want to hear
I'm holding my breath
Holding my time
I wish you knew how I was hurt

I'm really scared of getting lost in real life
So please stop asking me for more
Let me get this straight
Let me get this right
I need a place to be alone

I need a place to be
I need a breath to take
Don't wanna scream with my mouth shut
It leads us nowhere
Stop looking at me like that
This is not what I had in mind

I'm really scared of getting lost in real life
So please stop asking me for more
Let me get this straight
Let me get this right
I need a place to be alone

Let me get this straight
Let me get this right

Let me go
You've just helped to get me out of myself


----------



## EverDream

Oh I have another amazing song that really fit DP, at least for me. The problem is that it's in hebrew.

Maybe I'll translate it later.

Hey, this is fun.


----------



## Ludovico

I'm pretty sure comfortably numb is about shooting up, the references dont seem very DPish to me.


----------



## EverDream

Yeah, I can understand what you mean. But still it kinda remind me of dp.

I can really understand the next song:

Dream Theater- Panic Attack

All wound up
On the edge
Terrified

Sleep disturbed
Restless mind
Petrified

Bouts of fear
Permeate
All I see

Heightening
Nervousness
Threatens me

I am paralyzed
So afraid to die

Caught off guard
Warning signs
Never show

Tension strikes
Choking me
Worries grow

Why do I feel so numb
Is it something to do with where I come from
Should this be fight or flight
I don't know why I'm constantly so uptight

Rapid heartbeat pounding through my chest
Agitated body in distress
I feel like I'm in danger
Daily life is strangled by my stress

A stifling surge
Shooting through all my veins
Extreme apprehension
Suddenly I'm insane

Lost all hope for redemption
A grave situation desperate at best

Why do I feel so numb
Is it something to do with where I come from
Should this be fight or flight
I don't know why I'm constantly reeling

Helpless hysteria
A false sense of urgency
Trapped in my phobia
Possessed by anxiety

Run
Try to hide
Overwhelmed by this complex delirium

Helped hysteria
A false sense of urgency
Trapped in my phobia
Possessed by anxiety

Run
Try to hide
Overwhelmed by this complex delirium

-------------------

What do you think about this one?


----------



## EverDream

Last one. An Hebrew song. I tried to translate it but it sounds sooo bad and funny :lol:

Portisharaof- Sparks

Yeah, we are two
The enemy who is the friend
I am the costume
And inside another man
Scream at the moon
Cry and curse
Walking like a dog
Beaten and howl

It's like an electrocution
And it flows and distorts the sense of time
To where?
I become more and more entangled
Sparks of understanding

Again, it passes like a movie
Like storm wind
It peels more parts from the skin

Fear drips like poison
And absorbed like a kiss
I am the trap
Captured with no hope
Wants to open a door
Shut down and can't break out
Try to escape 
And always, always coming back

It's like dancing with a demon
That hugs and not let go
And he is always hungry
I am becoming more and more disconnected
Sparks of understanding

Again, it passes like a movie
Like storm wind
It peels more parts from the skin


----------



## comfortably numb

Ludovico said:


> I'm pretty sure comfortably numb is about shooting up, the references dont seem very DPish to me.


 Ya it definatly sounds like it's about a guy who is in pain and get's a shot of morphine or heroin. Especially the part saying "just a little pin prick there'll be no more pain but you may feel alittle sick"

That sounds like someone getting a shot of morphine or heroin for sure not dp/dr.


----------



## EverDream

ok, It's a song from the new album by Dream Theater. The album is called "Systematic Chaos". It's an amazing album and when I heared one of the songs which called "Constant Motion" I remembered of dp.

What do you think about the song?

Here it is:

Dream Theater- Constant Motion

Tunnel vision at blinding speed
Controlling my thoughts, obsessing me
Void of any uncertainty
Throughout my very soul

Lost illusions of my control
Resisting all hope of letting go
Racing impulse of dark desire
Drives me through the night

I try to shut it down
It leaves me in the dust
No matter what I've found
I can never get enough

Frantic actions of insanity
Impulsive laced profanity
Long for elusive serenity
Way out of my control

Traveling through both space and time
(Out of body, out of mind)
Out of control
My wheels in constant motion

Spinning round and round it goes
(I can't let up, I can't let go)
Can't stop this flame from burning
Forever more
Into the night
Blistering

Focus here, focus there
Cannot see the light
(Falling down through the night)
Sprawling everywhere

Searching left, searching right
(Panic setting in, I can no longer fight)
When will this end?

Accelerate, dislocate
(Set to crash and burn, haven't got time to waste)
Not planning to return

Aggravate, agitate
(When will I ever learn?)
There's no way out of here

Nowhere to turn

Obsessive yearning
Compulsive burning
Still never learning
Insane random thoughts of neat disorder

Scattered wasteland surrounding me
Tattered memories of what used to be

Apocalyptic mind debris
Until we meet again
Uh!

Traveling through both space and time
(Out of body, out of mind)
Out of control
My wheels in constant motion

Spinning round and round it goes
(I can't let up, I can't let go)
Can't stop this flame from burning
Forever more
Into the night
Blistering

Traveling through both space and time
(Out of body, out of mind)
Out of control
My wheels in constant motion

Spinning round and round it goes
(I can't let up, I can't let go)
Can't stop this flame from burning
Can't stop the wheels from turning

Traveling through both space and time
(You get yours, and I got mine)
Out of control
My wheels in constant motion

Spinning round and round it goes
(I can't let up, I can't let go)
Can't stop this flame from burning
Forever more
Into the night
Blistering


----------



## shamrose

makes you wonder if those who wrote the lyrics of the mentioned songs have expierenced dp themselves? coz they seem to have good knowledge of what goes on in your head!.....lol


----------



## Guest

Who is the man I see
Where I'm supposed to be?
I lost my heart, I buried it too deep
Under the iron sea

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall

Lines ever more unclear
I'm not sure I'm even here
The more I look the more I think that I'm
Starting to disappear

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall
Oh, crystal ball, hear my song
I'm fading out, everything I know is wrong
So put me where I belong

I don't where I am
And I don't really care
I look myself in eye
There's noone there
I fall upon the earth
I call upon the air
But all I get is the same old vacant stare

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall
Oh, crystal ball, hear my song
I'm fading out, everything I know is wrong
So put me where I belong

Greg


----------

